# How often do you wash your hair?



## Sha76 (Nov 6, 2006)

I was wondering am I the only hair wash-a-holic out there. I love to wash my hair. I wash it every other day. Right now, but trying to wean myself down to 2 times per week or every 3 days. It's hard work for me. I don't blow dry just air dry into a ponytail on most days. If I have a special function I need to go to I will flat iron it into place. 

I do find washing it often helps keep the itchies gone and my scalp can breathe easier.

How often to you guys wash your hair?


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 6, 2006)

yep, frequent washing helps me keep the itchies away. that's why i do it 2x a week.


----------



## Dark&Lovley (Nov 6, 2006)

*Once a week for me although sometimes I'll wash 2x's*


----------



## Joyful1 (Nov 6, 2006)

When I first discovered LHCF and began to lurk, I started washing my hair every other day.

Now, I wash it once a week...ish.  Like now, I took down my twists last night so that I could wash it today.  But it just hasn't happened.  I took a nap instead!


----------



## Namilani (Nov 6, 2006)

I *usually* wash once a week. But depending on how dry my hair is or how much product build-up I have, I may wash twice or throw in a co-wash. Back when I was jumping on everbody's bandwagons I was washing twice a week and co-washing frequently in between! I'm SO glad those days are over!! I was a crazy little hair freak!!  My hair is also thanking me  !


----------



## fiasca (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash 2-3 times a week


----------



## Aveena (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash once a week BUT I co wash 2x week.  So, my hair is wet 2-3 times a week.


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 6, 2006)

Ever since I started blowdrying again, every 2 weeks


----------



## dlewis (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash twice weekly.


----------



## BronzyBella (Nov 6, 2006)

I shampoo wash once a week
...I've just started to try my hand at full air-drying.


----------



## KiniKakes (Nov 6, 2006)

Wash and DC once per week, con-wash once per week.  So a total of 2x per week.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 6, 2006)

i wash everyday usually.  i don't go any longer than one day w/o washing anymore.  before joining the forum in sept, i was washing like 2x a month...ewwwww!  it was because i was afraid to wash because of it supposedly making my hair dryer


----------



## Summer_Rain (Nov 6, 2006)

Can i be trifiling for a moment and say that before LHCF I'd go months without washing my hair. OR I'd only wash after I relaxed 

I wash weekly now, and for the most part -  air dry with my hair pulled back into a phonybun.


----------



## Allandra (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash my hair once a week.  Sometimes when I get lazy/busy, I'll wait two weeks.


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Nov 6, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Wash and DC once per week, con-wash once per week. So a total of 2x per week.


 
Same here.  I used to only wash (w/poo) once a week, but I feel that my hair is responding well to an extra cowash between shampoos.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 6, 2006)

I co wash daily and use shampoo once or twice a week, so I picked the last option.


----------



## angelita842002 (Nov 6, 2006)

I shampoo once a week and cowash every other day or every day. My hair is thriving on it.


----------



## rdm (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash and condition once a week.  But, I am going to try washing every 5 days with a rollerset....of course.

I have a cousin who washes everyday.  Her hair is short and brittle.  Reason?  That curling iron!!!  She loves using that HOT cutrling iron every day.  I keep trying to tell her and she complains that her hair wont grow....


----------



## alexstin (Nov 6, 2006)

Anywhere from weekly to every other week. Washing 2x a week gave me more growth than I desired. I guess that sounds a little wierd on a hairboard.


----------



## thesweetone (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash 3x per week, but I don't use shampoo.  I use an herbal hair wash instead, followed by a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 6, 2006)

Once to twice a week in the fall/winter, three times a week in the summertime.


----------



## deltagyrl (Nov 6, 2006)

2 x per week.


----------



## breezy (Nov 6, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Wash and DC once per week, con-wash once per week. So a total of 2x per week.


 
I do the same.


----------



## lana (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash once a week to every 7-10 days. I try to stretch my washes out because I blow dry. 

My sister washes once a month. I have shoulder length hair and she has brastrap length hair.


----------



## Catina72 (Nov 6, 2006)

I started out washing or con washing 5 days out of the week. My hair thrives better with less manipulation so I now wash 2x per week, one of which includes deep conditioning with heat cap for 20-30 min.


----------



## isioma85 (Nov 6, 2006)

I tried a daily washing challenge, and I really liked it, but my schedule will definitely not allow that. So I've cut down to 2-3 times a week, airdried. 

I just got a Dominican blowout, and in an effort to keep the style I didn't wash at all for a week. Hated it! My hair is begging me for a good co-wash now, it's all brittle and 'dusty' looking ,  I didn't realise how much the co-washes were helping my hair until I stopped. Best believe I'll be massaging my strands with some sexy conditioner tonight!


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 6, 2006)

once a week.


----------



## chocolatesis (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash twice a week for first 4 wks after a touch up, then once a week from then until the next touch up.  My newgrowth doesn't respond well to anything.


----------



## camellia (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash my hair 2 to 3 times a week.  I deep condition at almost every wash, unless I'm in a super rush.


----------



## ak46 (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash my hair once a week unless I have braids in, then I wash every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## ekomba (Nov 6, 2006)

Sha76 said:
			
		

> I was wondering am I the only hair wash-a-holic out there. I love to wash my hair. I wash it every other day. Right now, but trying to wean myself down to 2 times per week or every 3 days. It's hard work for me. I don't blow dry just air dry into a ponytail on most days. If I have a special function I need to go to I will flat iron it into place.
> 
> *I do find washing it often helps keep the itchies gone and my scalp can breathe easier.*
> 
> How often to you guys wash your hair?




Hey Sha76 i def agree whenever for instance i get my hair braided it always feel too tight or itch and only water and washing soothes me. that same day i get the hair did i need to just rinse it in the shower else the hair itch like crazy and i feel like my scalp is tense and headaches lol

in general i used to wash every 3 days when i started growing my hair a year and 4 months ago, then once a week but now i m soooooooo lazy and busy i only wash every 2-3 weeks ( i know it can seem gross lol) but it fits better with my lifestyle for now. i think in fact i forget to wash it from time to time but its usually in average every 2 weekserplexed  but the hair grows faster with frequent washing though but i hate the detangling part, heavy manipulation so i wash less now


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash 2 x each week.


----------



## Cichelle (Nov 6, 2006)

I almost always cowash every day, but I will do it every other day if my schedule gets too hectic. I use shampoo whenever I think I need it. I do not like to go more than one day in between cowashing. My hair thrives on frequent washing.


----------



## Ms Kraft (Nov 6, 2006)

I wash 2x a week - Shampoo/DC on Sun. and Co-Wash on Weds.


----------



## Victorian (Nov 6, 2006)

I shampoo daily for the most part -- sometimes I'll just rinse or co wash if I'm in a rush or my hair already feels pretty clean.  I use oil in my hair every day (2x) so shampooing each morning works best for me.
But I'm going to reduce shampooing to once per week and cw/rinse the other days for bootcamp 2007, so I can follow the deep con after every shampoo rule.


----------



## JazzyDez (Nov 6, 2006)

SummerRain said:
			
		

> Can i be trifiling for a moment and say that before LHCF I'd go months without washing my hair. OR I'd only wash after I relaxed
> 
> I wash weekly now, and for the most part - air dry with my hair pulled back into a phonybun.


 
I used to wash on relaxer days only too  (I didnt know any better back then) I also wasnt stretching then.... Thats why I am HERE.

I wash n DC 1X week on sundays


----------



## nappy85 (Nov 6, 2006)

I conditioner wash daily and shampoo either one a week or once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Nanyanika (Nov 7, 2006)

wash every 10-14 days


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 7, 2006)

Every two weeks no con washes.  I can say that I keep a lot of hair on my head doing this.


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Nov 7, 2006)

Ms Kraft said:
			
		

> I wash 2x a week - Shampoo/DC on Sun. and Co-Wash on Weds.


 
Same here.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out what the best routine is for me, not that I'm 100% natural. In the interest of keeping my hair nice and soft and moisturized I'm trying not to use shampoo too much, but because I have an oily scalp I need to use it at least once a week. I haven't decided about co-washing yet, but at the moment I do it once a week as well. On alternate days I rinse, or just let the steam from the shower "wake" my hair up.


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 7, 2006)

Every 2 weeks and loving it. I have tried every washing routine known to mankind and this one works the best for me. I lose the most hair when I wash so I'm keeping so much more hair on my head now. I wish I had started doing it sooner.


----------



## sareca (Nov 7, 2006)

I co-wash once per week and poo once per week.


----------



## sarel (Nov 7, 2006)

I wash twice a week


----------



## YellowButterfly (Nov 7, 2006)

If I am wearing a rollerset it is about every 3 days.  If I am wearing it straight I wash everyday to every other day usually.  I condition only wash most of the time and use actual shampoo maybe once a week if that. I really like washing it everyday and allowing it to dry in a ponytail  .  I started this routine after a severe car accident when I had to soak in a hot tub  once or twice a day to decrease the incredible pain I was in and my hair stayed wet so I would just condition wash it and remembering the ponytail method from the board just putting it back in a ponytail after applying my leave- ins. My hair really seems to like this routine.


----------



## Cbgo (Nov 7, 2006)

I wash my hair twice a week, though I am thinking of cutting it down to once a week.


----------



## shunta (Nov 7, 2006)

Dark&Lovley said:
			
		

> *Once a week for me although sometimes I'll wash 2x's*


 OMG. Your siggy got me laughin!


----------



## shunta (Nov 7, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> *Ever since I started blowdrying again*, every 2 weeks


erplexed Khandi, what are we gonna do with you?!


----------



## amy1234 (Nov 7, 2006)

I try to wash once per week


----------



## lonei (Nov 8, 2006)

Every 3 weeks, works well for me, no manipulation in between=no breakage.


----------



## sexyaqr (Nov 8, 2006)

I wash once per week but will be increasing that to 2x week


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno, Im happy with the way it turns out 

Doesnt mean I wont try rollersetting again 




			
				shunta said:
			
		

> erplexed Khandi, what are we gonna do with you?!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Nov 8, 2006)

In the summer: 4-5 times a week
In winter: 2-3 times a month


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Nov 8, 2006)

*I CO Wash 2-3 times a week in the summer, and once a week in the fall/winter.*


----------



## krissyprissy (Nov 11, 2006)

I wash about once per week. My hair tangles too much to wash it more often.


----------



## Mars_Reiko (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, I'm on the daily or every other day washing challenge. I love to wash my hair, it's so relaxing I plan to continue this up until springtime. Maybe around April or May. Then I would like to cut it down to 1x a week.


----------



## thefineprint (Nov 12, 2006)

i CO wash my hair every other day or every 3 days and shampoo every 2 weeks


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 12, 2006)

I was washing my hair every other day but now since its cold outside I will wish less. However I am starting to workout more for a 1/2 marathon so I will probably do a lot more wash and gos then normal. I hate dirty hair.


----------



## Ambitious1013 (Nov 12, 2006)

I wash my hair twice a week.  There were times during the summer when I washed it three times a week.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 12, 2006)

Allandra said:
			
		

> I wash my hair once a week. Sometimes when I get lazy/busy, I'll wait two weeks.


 

This is where I am right now. I think my scalp prefers when I wash once a week. Sometimes, when I want to give my hair a break (and I can't be bothred to do it,) I'll wait 2 weeks.


----------



## oduwu (Nov 12, 2006)

I wash my hair once a week.  I tried washing twice a week and noticed my ends getting thin, so I stopped that.  No more than once a week for me!


----------



## silvergirl (Nov 13, 2006)

every other day


----------



## princesslocks (Nov 13, 2006)

once per week. I used to do twice per week but it wasn't working for me.


----------



## Gryphyn (Nov 19, 2006)

I wash once/week. If I wait any longer I have a lot of build up and itchies.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 19, 2006)

I poo and dc every three days.


----------



## UrbanHeiress (Nov 19, 2006)

Once a week.  Usually on Saturday.


----------



## LynnieB (Nov 20, 2006)

once a week for me too always deep condition every wash.

would love to wash or rinse more but my hair takes a good 24 hours to dry completely (do 5-6 braids for braidouts - my staple style).

forget about rollersetting even once a week......i save that for a nice changeup from the braid outs, maybe every 2-4 weeks or special occasions.


----------



## seymone (Nov 22, 2006)

_I wash my hair every 6 or so weeks. But I cleanse my scalp in between..._


----------



## jtsupanova (Nov 22, 2006)

lonei said:
			
		

> Every 3 weeks, works well for me, no manipulation in between=no breakage.


I wash with with shampoo once a month but I clense my scalp ever two weeks


----------



## jtsupanova (Nov 22, 2006)

didnt mean to qoute you lonei


----------



## The Girl (Nov 22, 2006)

Newbie...Ok I don't have a set amout of time but I know when I was little and had ponytails to the mid back my mom only washed it once a yr but cleansed the scalp weekly and gave it a good brushing.  That seems to infrequent as an adult but I do think less is more...for me.  I use sulphur 8/coconut oil to oil my scalp after scratching ( I know that sounds sooo old school) but I don't like to mess with my hair too much if I can help it


----------



## Britt (Nov 22, 2006)

My hair just feels soo much better when I wash or condition wash it often.. I've done the once a week thing and my trust, my hair grows faster and is healthier with more frequent rinsing/washing.


----------



## Bouncy Curls (Jan 18, 2007)

Every two weeks. When I tried washing it more often, it was a dried up mess.


----------



## metalkitty (Jan 19, 2007)

I voted for 2x a week. Usually I clarify, protein treatment, all that jazz once and then hot oil, wash, deep condition once, with co washes in between if I'm a good noodle. 
But my hair's dry so I think I'll clarify once a week and all that but instead of a second shampoo during the week I think I'll do an ACV rinse and condition for more moisture, and try to co wash 1-2 weekly. 
I had a pretty unorthadox regimen a couple years back that left me only losing a couple hairs a day, I should've kept up with it...


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 19, 2007)

caribeandiva said:
			
		

> yep, frequent washing helps me keep the itchies away. that's why i do it 2x a week.


 
yep...what she said!!!! and it also keeps my hair strands moisturized and my scalp soft!


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 19, 2007)

My hair is neck length right now so twice a week washes aren't bad. I can deal with it.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 19, 2007)

I wash my hair also 2 times a week or every 3 days. Even got my own designated wash days, Mondays and Thursdays. When i shampoo my hair this often i don't experience dandruff,which is no more a friend of mine since i have joined LHCF.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 19, 2007)

I wash 2x per week depending on my protective style.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jan 19, 2007)

I only have time to do it saturdays... once a week


----------



## deontaer (Jan 19, 2007)

I do it Tuesdays and Fridays if my week isn't busy.  Otherwise, I make sure to wash atleast once on Fridays on the rare occassions that I didn't have time to do it earlier in the week.


----------



## vsantina (Jan 19, 2007)

I cowash my hair every night.


----------



## Mom23 (Jan 19, 2007)

Twice a week.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 19, 2007)

I voted for 2x/week. I'm trying to figure out which days I can designate as "wash day", but it hasn't worked out for me yet, so I pretty much do it every 3-4 days. If for some reason I end up at the 5th-7th day, I'm in "itchy and scratchy" hell!


----------



## alwayzblessed (Jan 19, 2007)

I wash my hair every 2 weeks. My relaxer last longer. I tried washing my hair every week but my hair would look a hot mess.


----------



## filthyfresh (Jan 19, 2007)

Once a week. Plus a co-wash.


----------



## HERicane10 (Jan 19, 2007)

2-3 CO rinses for me + 2 Poo's with 15-20 min DC with heat. My hair LOOOVES it! soft, moisturized new growth AND less shedding


----------



## CaliJ (Jan 19, 2007)

Twice a week.


----------



## jenteel (Jan 20, 2007)

how do u guys wash so often w/ so much hair!!!
is this the relaxed girls? and even still rollersetting and all that?
any naturals wash 2 or more times a week in the winter??
in the winter i wash 1.5-2 weeks
in the summer when i wear it curly i do wash more (2-3 times)
but no way in the winter
i have so much hair i couldn't bear!!!
(ooh that rhymed)
or maybe just lazy

and is it really healthier 4 the hair 2 wash more often?


----------



## metalkitty (Jan 20, 2007)

jenteel said:
			
		

> how do u guys wash so often w/ so much hair!!!
> is this the relaxed girls? and even still rollersetting and all that?
> any naturals wash 2 or more times a week in the winter??
> in the winter i wash 1.5-2 weeks
> ...



With me although my hair enjoys more frequent washings, I can go two weeks if I oil my scalp with a light oil and try to keep it up and moisturized.


----------



## DragonPearl (Jan 20, 2007)

My hair is fine and doesn't like too much washing and detangling manipulation.  Once a week seems to be ideal for it.


----------



## mochamadness (Jan 20, 2007)

I wash once to twice a week. I noticed that when I started washing and deep conditioning  twice a week my hair grew like a weed. The only thing is I don't always have the time to wash more than once a week.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 20, 2007)

jenteel said:
			
		

> how do u guys wash so often w/ so much hair!!!
> is this the relaxed girls? and even still rollersetting and all that?
> any naturals wash 2 or more times a week in the winter??
> in the winter i wash 1.5-2 weeks
> ...



I noticed we have very similar regimen's.  In winter I wash every two weeks or 11 to 12 days and in the summer when I wear it curly I wash once a week and I'll do a co-wash and a rinse somewhere in between there, just depends.  

To answer your last question, it may be healthier for some but not for all.  It just depends on your hair and what it likes.  I know it isn't healthier for me because my hair is growing and stronger than ever doing this.  If your hair is growing well and is healthy doing what you're doing than I see no problems.


----------



## danimani (Jan 20, 2007)

Now that I'm transitioning...every single day.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 20, 2007)

jenteel said:
			
		

> how do u guys wash so often w/ so much hair!!!
> is this the relaxed girls? and even still rollersetting and all that?
> any naturals wash 2 or more times a week in the winter??
> in the winter i wash 1.5-2 weeks
> ...



I'm natural.  I CWC once and CO wash once each week.  Since I'm in CA, weather isn't as big a factor.  If it is cold, then I just CWC once, and skip the mid-week CO wash.

ETA: Whether it's healthier to was more often, depends on your hair.


----------



## NeeSee (Jan 20, 2007)

I wash 2x a week. I try to do it once but I just can't.


----------



## jenteel (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks for the input *pokahantas* and *golden breeze*
my hair is really healthy which is a big plus
so i don't know if when i wash makes a difference
i think it is so fascinating that certain people's hair thrives 
washing 2 or more times a week
i guess it's easier 2 get moisture in the hair when u wash more often:scratchch

my problems were w/ dryness but thanks 2 u guys
by changing my moisturization techniques
and paying specific attention to my ends
i completely cured this


----------



## londa70 (Jan 20, 2007)

Every 2 weeks. When I first joined I would wash more often but I noticed even with conditioner washes my hair was soft yet too dry/dull. As soon as I oiled it up good it was time to wash again. Every 2 weeks allows the oils to really sink into my hair.


----------



## tijay (Jan 20, 2007)

I poo and DC once a week...usually on Thurdsay night.


----------



## RubyWoo (Jan 20, 2007)

Once a week I wash and deep condition. I usually wash saturdays or sundays.


----------



## Body&Shine (Jan 21, 2007)

I voted 2 times per week. I have to wash every 3 days because I workout a lot.  I shampoo and deep condition with every wash.


----------



## naturallylovely (Jan 21, 2007)

I voted 2 times a week a while ago, but now I'm trying to cut it down to once a week to limit my manipulation.....


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 21, 2007)

naturallylovely said:
			
		

> I voted 2 times a week a while ago, but now I'm trying to cut it down to once a week to limit my manipulation.....




Same here.  But, for me after 3-4 days I cannot stand it and want to shampoo.  I really want to try 1 time a week.


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Jan 21, 2007)

*I wash my hair 2x a week.*


----------



## Growinpainz (Jan 21, 2007)

Once a week


----------



## gimbap (Jan 21, 2007)

Lately, because of this horrible weather, every other day. 

Trying to cut back down to 2 times a week.


----------



## mch5683 (May 3, 2007)

Twice weekly.  deep condition once weekly


----------



## Chromia (May 3, 2007)

I've started washing once a week. Before I started washing my own hair it was once every 2 weeks at the salon.


----------



## klb120475 (May 3, 2007)

I wash 2 times a week. 

My aunt asked me this last night. Her response to me washing 2 times a week was, I was washing all the moisture out..........


----------



## tarheelgurl (May 4, 2007)

I only wash once a week unless I workout really hard on one day then I will wash it after that workout.


----------



## sareca (May 4, 2007)

Every other day when my hair is braided. 2X/week when it's not.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 5, 2007)

I think my hair loves a once a week wash and deep condition. It's still not hot enough around here, but starting June, I'll add one conditioner wash during the week, since I will be working out a lot and sweating outside. The Summer is the best time for growth for me.


----------



## hOnii (May 6, 2007)

once a week. but i find myself having to try very hard to wait that long, because of all the new products i'm always picking up. i just got my hooded dryer, so i'm anxious to start deep conditioning!


----------



## atrinibeauty (May 6, 2007)

Usually Every 2 Weeks,But I Don't Think My Hair Likes That And Starts Getting Dry After A Week, So I'll Be Going Back To 1x A Week


----------



## LadyJ76 (May 6, 2007)

I usually wash 2-3 times a week, but I exercise and sweat a lot particulary in my hair.  I've tried to get away w/ less washing and the sweat just wrecked my hair.  I've actually had less breakage since I've started washing more.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 6, 2007)

I voted 2x's per week, but that usually increases as I get deep into my stretch.


----------



## MrzLadyBuggz (May 8, 2007)

I wash 2x a week. I Shampoo/DC on Sundays. Wed or Thurs I will shampoo/condition. I just tried co-washing for the 1st time today and my hair is in love. I might become addicted to this!


----------



## Ambrosia (May 9, 2007)

I wash my hair twice a week.  I'm thinking of adding daily co-washes to my routine because my hair could use some extra moisture.


----------



## taj (May 9, 2007)

I wash once a week, but I will start co-washing 1-2x's per week for more moisture.


----------



## SEXYMEEKA7902 (May 9, 2007)

Wash once a week on Sundays
Co wash on Wednesdays ,and Fridays


----------



## Creatividual (May 9, 2007)

I wash and deep condition every 3 to 4 days, so 2x a week.


----------



## kedra70 (May 9, 2007)

I work out just about every day, so I have to wash frequently -- at the very least, three to four times a week. I deep condition with Ojon Restorative treatment on Friday and wash it out after working out Saturday morning.


----------



## missvi (May 10, 2007)

Once a week


----------



## Valerie (May 10, 2007)

Once a week


----------



## DarkAngell (May 13, 2007)

Sha76 said:
			
		

> I was wondering am I the only hair wash-a-holic out there. I love to wash my hair. I wash it every other day. Right now, but trying to wean myself down to 2 times per week or every 3 days. It's hard work for me. I don't blow dry just air dry into a ponytail on most days. If I have a special function I need to go to I will flat iron it into place.
> 
> I do find washing it often helps keep the itchies gone and my scalp can breathe easier.
> 
> How often to you guys wash your hair?


 
Same for me. This gives me the most moisture and growth. My hair responds to water better than it does with any product i put in it. I try to do it just twice a week just as you said. sometimes i can. and sometimes i just cant wait. my hair itches very quickly!


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 13, 2007)

Two times, I am heavy handed on the products.


----------



## kiss1683 (May 13, 2007)

I know this isn't about the subject but can anyone tell me exactly what texlaxed means and where do I find the henna and indigo that so many members swear by, I'd really appreciate it. And I'm really loving the site and all the great advice you all offer.


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 13, 2007)

Texlaxing means to deliberately underprocess the hair using a relaxer to get a textured or semi relaxed look. The hair is not fully processed and depending on how long you leave it on you can keep a lot of your natural texture or go closer to straight. 

As far as the indigo and henna, I dont use those so cant help with that.  If you do a search for either Im sure threads will popup with more info.

Welcome to the boards


			
				kiss1683 said:
			
		

> I know this isn't about the subject but can anyone tell me exactly what texlaxed means and where do I find the henna and indigo that so many members swear by, I'd really appreciate it. And I'm really loving the site and all the great advice you all offer.


----------



## freshlikemoi (May 14, 2007)

Twice a week. One wash and DC and a co-wash.


----------



## adf23 (May 14, 2007)

I wash and airdry 2x per week (sometimes 3x)- from there either wearing hair in a bun or I may use my Carusos.  Have tried decreasing washes to 1x per week, but my scalp starts itching.  I only lather once per wash.


----------



## Mestiza (May 16, 2007)

Overall, it's every other day. I wash my hair more often as the weather becomes warmer.


----------



## bablou00 (May 16, 2007)

Ive already posted in here but I changed my washing schedule to 3 times a week. I really wanted to start washing everyday but I know the water is not good here for one and we have a filter and my fine hair cant take all the manipulation. I really wanted everyday to work because I love washing my hair but oh well every other day will do for now. My NG thrives off of water it just the relaxed part takes a beating


----------



## malachi74 (May 23, 2007)

i wash about every 4 days or so. sometimes that ends up being twice a week, sometimes once.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 13, 2007)

When the weather is warm in Canada I can do it a minimum of 2x in seven days. While I am in cornrows till Christmas it is 1x week with deep conditioning under hooded dryer i.e. Cathy Howse. In the bitter winter, I will still wash once a week but am willing to stretch another week if necessary and I am under the weather. bonjour


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Jun 16, 2007)

I wash it once a week. I'd like to start hitting the gym, at that point I'd probably wash twice a week, probably a conditioner wash and wear it curly.


----------



## Evazhair (Jun 16, 2007)

I wash once a week. Considering adding a conditioner wash in there as I plan to start working out. I am paranoid about overmanipulation and shampoo stripping my hair again.  I am debating about washing it right now, because I tried to use some diluted keracare mixed with Elucence MB  on Wed and my hair  is so HARD right now. Thank God for Vatika oil, but I really want the setting lotion out of my hair.


----------



## Energist (Jun 17, 2007)

Once per week.  The products that I use along with the protective styling maintain it really well during this time, even when my hair sweats out from workout.


----------



## Windsy (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm washing once a week now; before I was washing 2-3 times a week but I found out that was too much maniuplation on my hair.


----------



## vangrey (Aug 2, 2007)

everyday to every other day


----------



## Tiffchelle22 (Aug 2, 2007)

I wash 3 times a week most of the time. At the very least, I was 2 times a week.


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 2, 2007)

Once a week...a regular wash and DC. I'll co-wash every once in a while, but not too often...hair no likey


----------



## tsturnbu (Aug 2, 2007)

in braids, i wask once every 2 weels

out of braids, once a week


----------



## missdrea (Aug 2, 2007)

Once per week (pre-poo, poo and DC each time). But i am seriously considering adding in a co-wash mid-week. 

Since I switched in June from biweekly to every week, the NG is out of control. Hopefully the co-washes will help with the NG dryness.  

I don't know if there is a CW support thread or not, but can anyone recommend a good clarifying poo for the build-up that I keep hearing about?


----------



## aloof one (Aug 2, 2007)

Miz Jackson said:


> Once to twice a week in the fall/winter, three times a week in the summertime.


Yea thats exactly what I do too. I always try to see if I can last more than 2 days over the summer and it just doesnt happen!  My hair feels stiff and dry and breaks, and I start getting scared its going to fall out!

I cant believe to this day that I used to last a month without washing (while curling everyday), and that a lot of times I wouldnt even condition my hair if we didnt have any! I didnt even know what a deep conditioner was until I was halfway through highschool!  Here I am my second year in college and this is the first year I have ever used a clarifying shampoo! I am so surprised that I still have hair to this day...


----------



## dina (Aug 2, 2007)

I wash once per week to once every week in a half.  Washing my hair myself is such a hassle and can easily take the majority of the day and I am so busy I just cant get my hair done.  If this were not the case, I probably wash twice per week also.


----------



## bgsix (Aug 3, 2007)

I actually wash with shampoo once a week. However,also co-wash or rinse my hair once a week also.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Aug 3, 2007)

1X A WEEK IS ENOUGH FOR MY HAIR.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 3, 2007)

*if you are familiar with MTG,*

*I am using it for the front of my hair to grow it back, but my scalp is starting to get flaky. Is that sulfur buildup? or is that what MTG is suppose to do? kill away bad skin cells to grow hair out? *

*PM ME PLEASE*


----------



## hair'sbeauty (Aug 3, 2007)

SummerRain said:


> Can i be trifiling for a moment and say that before LHCF I'd go months without washing my hair. OR I'd only wash after I relaxed
> 
> I wash weekly now, and for the most part - air dry with my hair pulled back into a phonybun.


 
 i' so happy you have gone to weekly, i can't picture going months


----------



## motherx2esq (Aug 3, 2007)

I wash once a week with a cowash or two in between because I workout four times a week.


----------



## Starr1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I co wash twice a week and sometimes rinse in between.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> *if you are familiar with MTG,*
> 
> *I am using it for the front of my hair to grow it back, but my scalp is starting to get flaky. Is that sulfur buildup? or is that what MTG is suppose to do? kill away bad skin cells to grow hair out? *
> 
> *PM ME PLEASE*


 

*bumping for reply*


----------



## northernbelle (Aug 5, 2007)

I shampoo every four days - something new with which I am experimenting.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 5, 2007)

everyday in the summer not as often in the winter.


----------



## Ms Red (Aug 5, 2007)

I wash with shampoo once a week and I co-wash with conditioner once a week.


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 5, 2007)

Voted once a week... Shampoo and deep condition


----------



## SoforReal (Aug 5, 2007)

Once a week. This allows me to stretch my relaxers


----------



## FAMUDva (Aug 5, 2007)

SoforReal said:


> Once a week. This allows me to stretch my relaxers


 
Same here.


----------



## gone_fishing (Aug 6, 2007)

I've done every routine at some point although I've never gone more than two weeks without washing my hair and that was long ago and far away. When I was using heat I'd wash once a week on saturday (rather the stylist did it). Honestly, and this is going to sound silly, I started washing my hair more frequently because my SO and I had a conversation about it. He asked me how many times a week I wash my hair. I mumbled a couple... He's white. He looked at me like I was crazy but didn't mean to. I mean he truly couldn't understand why I was washing my hair once a week. He didn't get why I didn't get my hair wet when I'm in the shower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It made me feel funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So. I started washing like 3 times a week (always when he was spending the night - lol). As it turns out - my hair loved it so I kept it up. *shrugs* so it's worked out for me.That's an embarrassing story but that's how I came to the regimine I'm at now.Boy if someone wanted to black mail us we'd be in a heap of trouble as much as we tell on this board. LOL.


----------



## Gryphyn (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, the first time I replied to this I voted for 1 time/week. Now I wash 3-4 times a week. Things have definitely changed...I can't even imagine going a week without washing now. Maybe I'll slow down a bit in winter though since I won't be sweating as much.


----------



## tschizum (Aug 29, 2007)

If I could get my hair to dry right without heat I surely would wash every day.


----------



## LuvMyHair07 (Aug 29, 2007)

I wash once a week mostly but bump it up to twice a week when stretching past 10 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## Bublin (Aug 30, 2007)

So whom is natural with 4a/b hair type and washing more than once a week?

I am wearing my hair in natural twists but to take them all down after just one week to wash and then re-twist would take so much time per week.

I would normally leave them in for 2 weeks and just cleanse my scalp but i do really want to wash my hair more often.


----------



## growinstrong (Aug 30, 2007)

I get crazy tangles , so I wash every other week and my hair seems to like this ok.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Aug 30, 2007)

Bublin said:


> So whom is natural with 4a/b hair type and washing more than once a week?
> 
> I am wearing my hair in natural twists but to take them all down after just one week to wash and then re-twist would take so much time per week.
> 
> I would normally leave them in for 2 weeks and just cleanse my scalp but i do really want to wash my hair more often.



Well, I'm a 3c/4a/4b combo if that counts.  I COwash and deep condition 2X a week.  I mostly wear my hair in one single braid, a covered bun, or a bun held with hairsticks.  When I wear twists I still COwash twice a week, but only DC one of those times.


----------



## growth2come (Aug 30, 2007)

I wash once a week as I try to use oil that are as pure as possible and easily as possible the hair just sucks it up without and residual on the scalp left after....while means that I can wash less often and still mositurise everyday(morning and night)


----------



## curlycraze (Aug 30, 2007)

Rollerset: once a week

Wash-n-go: 2-3 times a week


----------



## BEAUTIFULBLACKHAIR (Aug 30, 2007)

I wash once a week,but I cowash 1-2 times a week.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Aug 30, 2007)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Well, I'm a 3c/4a/4b combo if that counts.  I COwash and deep condition 2X a week.  I mostly wear my hair in one single braid, a covered bun, or a bun held with hairsticks.  When I wear twists I still COwash twice a week, but only DC one of those times.



I'm a 3c/4a natural and as of lately I've been washing my hair every other day and it is thanking me for it. The moisture level in my hair has increased. I'm wearing a low puff as a daily style.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Aug 30, 2007)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> I'm a 3c/4a natural and as of lately I've been washing my hair every other day and it is thanking me for it. *The moisture level in my hair has increased.* I'm wearing a low puff as a daily style.



I agree, the moisture benefit is the best.  It also helps my three textures get along with each other.   That makes the extra effort well worth the trouble.


----------



## SouthernTease (Aug 30, 2007)

I wash everyday.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 30, 2007)

i wash/deep condition once per week and co-wash once per week...if i feel like i need an extra co-wash cause of the itchies i do it.


co-washing nd wearing baggies has helped my hair a great deal


----------



## meaganita (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm supposed to be washing every two weeks.  But with the recent shedding and breakage I've been getting, I'm going to be washing once a week so I can do protein treatments until it stops.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 11, 2007)

Once a week, but I might start washing it at least twice, I have noticed it has started itching me.


----------



## janee (Sep 11, 2007)

I use to wash about once a week.  Since I have found this board, its been 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## chavascandy (Sep 11, 2007)

I Love washing my hair too. I wash mine maybe 2-3 times a week. My sister thinks I am crazy for doing so. She thinks I am one of those obsessive complosive people who people. But, only I know the true benefits of keeping a clean scalp. I keep my hair from drying out by deep conditioning it each and every time.


www.fotki.com/chavascandy


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Sep 11, 2007)

meaganita said:


> I'm supposed to be washing every two weeks. *But with the recent shedding and breakage* I've been getting, I'm going to be washing once a week so I can do protein treatments until it stops.


 
*Used to be every three to four days. My shedding/breakage episode has caused me to try a weekly shampoo instead {I'm craving a shampoo right now!} with a deep conditioner afterward. I now apply a leave-in daily with a light ends oiling. I'll clarify poo tomorrow, Aphogee 2 minute reconstructer then a light protein/deep moisture conditioner. It'll be a slow go to see if any hair loss happens after any of the steps.*


----------



## hadhari (Sep 26, 2007)

I wash/dc mine once on the weekend and use heat to straighten it. But it gets too oily and starts shedding halfway thru the week.  So I think I'll benefit from washing it once during the week too but I better not use heat...After reading here, I think I'll try the co-wash or just rinse it once during the week and let it air dry in a ponytail.


----------



## Babychoc (Sep 26, 2007)

I wash my hair 2x/week and I use heat every time.


----------



## hadhari (Sep 26, 2007)

Babychoc, any tips on keeping it from breaking when using heat? I rollerset but have to use flat iron to straighten my roots. Thanks


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 27, 2007)

hadhari said:


> Babychoc, *any tips on keeping it from breaking when using heat? *I rollerset but have to use flat iron to straighten my roots. Thanks



Use a good heat protectant and don't over-do the direct heat.  Your hair is very pretty.


----------



## pistachio (Sep 27, 2007)

For the past 7 weeks I was washing it every four days, and setting it by rollersetting, but I think rollersets are breaking my hair.  I've started washing it only once a week now, but instead i blowdry on low heat, and speed all the while using the cold shot button too.  It takes a lot longer to dry, but the results are worth it.  I then flat iron using 1/3 of the heat possible for my iron.  Since my iron goes up to level 25, I'll put it on level 8.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 27, 2007)

SouthernTease said:


> I wash everyday.



and ditto 

I wash in the bath/shower.  hot!


----------



## Joanna721 (Sep 27, 2007)

rdm said:


> I wash and condition once a week. But, I am going to try washing every 5 days with a rollerset....of course.
> 
> I have a cousin who washes everyday. Her hair is short and brittle. Reason? That curling iron!!! She loves using that HOT cutrling iron every day. I keep trying to tell her and she complains that her hair wont grow....


 I checked out ur fotki (awesome)

personally i wash @ least every week I might do a co wash n' go or two in the mean time but some time between friday and sunday night I have to wash and dc or else I get attacked by the itchies


----------



## ccd (Sep 27, 2007)

1x per week if I am rollersetting

2-3x if its washngo time


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 27, 2007)

I shampoo wonce a week, however, I rinse my hair everyday.


----------



## Candy_C (Sep 27, 2007)

no more than once a week

usually once every 10days - which includes the full works:

overnight amla oil pre-poo
moisturizing poo
deep conditioning and hot oil mixed together (heated in microwave)

left on for 20-30mins

rinsed with ice cold filtered water.


----------



## aloof one (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive finally managed to start washing my hair almost 1 time a week! I used to wash every 3 days and lose hair every 3 days, but Ive realized if I just take care of my hair I can actually make it from Monday to Friday without washing!  I know every few days works for some people (I thought it workd for me!) but I felt like I was overmanipulating my hair and washing as an excuse to try new products/straightening regimens/styles. And thats  not good. So now Im just washing and straightening Mondays and washing and airdrying on Fridays.

Basically this unnecessarily long post was to inform yall my answer changed lol


----------



## hadhari (Oct 6, 2007)

Pokahontas said:


> Use a good heat protectant and don't over-do the direct heat. Your hair is very pretty.


 


thanks, so's yours .  I still haven't done it in the week (I'm under the dryer now).  I read another post that said she uses low heat settings for drying and flat iron. I'll try that too with the heat protectant.


----------



## Princess Pie (Oct 6, 2007)

2x a week, but I'm thinking about reducing it to 1x week.


----------



## ravenmerlita (Oct 6, 2007)

Currently, I wash 2-3 times per week because I am doing more roller sets. There are other times when I wash 4-5 times pwer week because I am doing mostly wash and goes.


----------



## BambiEyes (Oct 7, 2007)

_*I'm gross...i wash maybe 1x a month or 2x a month depending on my protective style. It seems to work for me. Usually, when i do wash i clarify at that time.*_


----------



## bbdgirl (Dec 8, 2007)

i wash 2x week
I shampoo 1x only weekly.  lather only once.
DC moisturize 1x week
protein DC 1-2x month
Before LHCF I used to wash once every 2-3 weeks.  That wasn't the problem; the fact that I only wrapped my hair for the first 10 days and then could barely sleep with a scarf  and rarely moisturized my ends was what was jacking my hair up!!


----------



## aloof one (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm back to every 3 days. That once a week thing had me feeling dirty and stale so I had to go back, since I start shedding and losing hair if I go too long. But THIS time I don't comb when at any point during the wash until I am detangling in the final rinse. I do it ALL by detangling  using my hands and the water. I will be only detangling under a showerhead with my jibere shower comb at the final rinse. I learned my lesson, and I should have been listening to yall when I got here!

Basically its:
Prepoo in plastic bag 20 min(coconut oil, moisturizing cheapie cond.) rinse
ion effective care treatment for 10 min (this will be once a week), rinse
shampoo (GF Length & Strength) rinse
condition (water diluted CON) for 10 min, rinse leaving a little in

This usually keeps my hair feeling clean and strong, and I lose minimal hair.




al00fone said:


> Ive finally managed to start washing my hair almost 1 time a week! I used to wash every 3 days and lose hair every 3 days, but Ive realized if I just take care of my hair I can actually make it from Monday to Friday without washing!  I know every few days works for some people (I thought it workd for me!) but I felt like I was overmanipulating my hair and washing as an excuse to try new products/straightening regimens/styles. And thats  not good. So now Im just washing and straightening Mondays and washing and airdrying on Fridays.
> 
> Basically this unnecessarily long post was to inform yall my answer changed lol


----------



## nappity (Dec 8, 2007)

When my hair is not in a protective professionally done style- Its at least twice a week. Once a week when my week has been hectic. If its in a style like Twist extensions. I swear I don't wash my hair for the 8-12 weeks that I can rock the style. I know that that sounds offensive- but i clean my scalp with witch hazel and it doesn't smell. To take the twists out I use better braids braid removal spray and my hair untwists like butta. I don't know my hair seems to thrive best when i just leave it the hell alone


----------



## SUZIEq (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow!!  I thought I was the only one.  Now I wash everyday because my hair is in cornrows and I wear a wig to work everyday.  But washing my hair under the shower everyday is one the most relaxing experiences I've had.  I plan to do it untill around May too then I'll have my big hair reveal.  Don't really know if daily washing is a good thing but it sure feels good. 
************************************



Mars_Reiko said:


> Well, I'm on the daily or every other day washing challenge. I love to wash my hair, it's so relaxing I plan to continue this up until springtime. Maybe around April or May. Then I would like to cut it down to 1x a week.


----------



## favorc (Dec 10, 2007)

once a week. i deep condtion everytime i wash my hair. i can't do mines 2x a week. i tried that before and it just wasn't for me.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 10, 2007)

I wash my hair 2- 3 days a week.
Lately 2x a week. I would like to start stretching longer but my hair tends
to build up and I have gotten use to that "fresh look".  I wash more often in hot weather than cold weather.

I can see that as my hair gets longer just washing 2x a week but I dont think I could ever do once a week...I never have except when my mother used to do my hair. I washed everyday in high school..


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been washing every 4-6 weeks, doing braid-outs or bantu knots.  My hair always looks better when it's dirty...I am about 5 weeks post wash right now and I plan on washing tonight.  In the summer months I typically cw 1 or 2 times per week, but it's cold out and I just don't feel like messing with my hair.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 21, 2008)

I have had all types of wash cycles since I started caring for my hair.  The wash cycle I stick with best is once a week.  When I was airdrying washing twice or more a week was okay, however my hair detest airdrying.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jan 21, 2008)

I wash my hair with shampoo 1x month. Other times I co-wash.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 21, 2008)

I wash 2x per week.  Tuesdays and Fridays.  Tuesday is protein and strengthening when needed and Friday is moisturizing and conditioning when needed.  

My hair is thick, so sometimes at the roots its _not so fresh_  after about 3 or 4 days, especially when I use a satin cap or scarf and during the summer...


----------



## Esq.2B (Jan 21, 2008)

FindingMe said:


> I wash 2x per week. Tuesdays and Fridays. Tuesday is protein and strengthening when needed and Friday is moisturizing and conditioning when needed.
> 
> My hair is thick, so sometimes at the roots its _not so fresh_  after about 3 or 4 days, especially when I use a satin cap or scarf and during the summer...


 
Two questions:

Is your hair natural?

And do you use poo both times?

You're hair is so pretty.  I currently wash one time per week but I'd like to add another.  

ETA: Oh and what is your hair type?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 21, 2008)

I did have a regular appointment at the salon once a week or at least once per two weeks if work got too crazy.  Now that I am trying to do my own hair I have already washed my hair 4 times this month.


----------



## shelly25 (Jan 21, 2008)

I wash once a week...


----------



## _belle (Jan 22, 2008)

2-3 times a week for me, because I am doin rollersets. nothin worse than soggy curls. plus I am still tryin to decide which products and which mix of products I like best


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2008)

I voted 2 times per week, but I made a mistake. I should have voted - other because I wash and DC my hair about 2 - 4 times per week, but mostly 3 times a week.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 2, 2008)

Allandra said:


> I wash my hair once a week.  Sometimes when I get lazy/busy, I'll wait two weeks.


And it looks like it's going to be a two weeker this time.  I've been sick most of the week, and I'm trying to rest up.  Well, at least I have a reason.


----------



## naturaline (Feb 3, 2008)

i wash mine once a week. usually cw and poo/wash every 2/3 wks. i just follow what my hair tells me... its worked out pretty well so far


----------



## cocoberry10 (Feb 3, 2008)

Since I've been transitioning, I've been washing only every 2 weeks. When I was relaxed I washed at least 2-3 times/week.

I will see what happens when I'm natural!


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 3, 2008)

for the most part...

 if my hair is "out"

 i cleanse/rinse (usually just conditioner/baking soda) 2 or 3 times a week

 and use shampoo...every once in a while. 

 my hair is in twists right now
 and for a while i was afraid to wash it
 because i didnt want to have to take them out too soon

but i've found a way to keep my hair stretched
while i'm washing because them shrinking too much
was my main concern
i have washed them twice so far
and have decided to wash once a week w/ the twists in


----------



## poookie (Feb 7, 2008)

i voted every other day!  it's so soothing to get under the shower and skritch the heck out of my scalp without having to worry about messing up my hairstyle!  plus i love a squeaky clean scalp.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Feb 7, 2008)

Every two weeks


----------



## Songbirdb (Feb 7, 2008)

EVERYDAY! I love washing my hair.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Feb 8, 2008)

I was doing 1 poo per week and 2 cowashes per week, but I think I'm going to cut back on the cowashes...we'll see.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Mar 2, 2008)

I wash everyday, but I think I'm going to stop and try to wash every 2 weeks...yes weeks.


----------



## TaraDyan (Mar 2, 2008)

*Every other day without fail.*


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 3, 2008)

I workout a lot, so I cowash almost every day, sometimes every other day.





Sha76 said:


> I was wondering am I the only hair wash-a-holic out there. I love to wash my hair. I wash it every other day. Right now, but trying to wean myself down to 2 times per week or every 3 days. It's hard work for me. I don't blow dry just air dry into a ponytail on most days. If I have a special function I need to go to I will flat iron it into place.
> 
> I do find washing it often helps keep the itchies gone and my scalp can breathe easier.
> 
> How often to you guys wash your hair?


----------



## cmw45 (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't wash anymore. I just skritch and throughly rinse.  I do this a section at a time. The only thing I use in my hair is shea butter (the ONLY thing) and I use it when I braid my hair up once a week. 

I know what ya'll are going to think...but my hair feels/looks good and my scalp is healthy so I'm gonna keep doin' it till it stops working.


----------



## mnemosyne (Mar 3, 2008)

I co-wash every day to every other day (unless I've gotten a Dominican wash and set). I wash with ayurvedic powders once a week.


----------



## froggie08 (Mar 3, 2008)

I wash my hair twice a week (shampoo and co-wash). I love washing my hair.


----------



## Tenacious (Mar 3, 2008)

Err.... i wash my hair everyday.... There wasn't a poll selection for that...

(*covers head*) please don't pelt me with rocks, ladies!


----------



## Elkaye (Mar 3, 2008)

Usually once every week.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 4, 2008)

normally once a week but this week three times, 2 attempts at a wash & go style and then I rollerset for work.

http://public.fotki.com/regswife/first-attempt-at-a-/


----------



## Mermaid0684 (Mar 4, 2008)

I wash every two weeks. I've been on a personal challenge to stretch my relaxer without braids (which I love) for 3 months. I have one more month of my challenge left. My hair tangles easily when washing so the less I wash, the better. Plus, I dont load my hair up with products after washing. I use a creamy leave-in , blow-dry and flat iron.


----------



## poookie (Jul 28, 2009)

I used to cowash every other day.  my hair grew like crazy, and the new growth came in super soft & moisturized, but it was killing the ends of my super fine hair.  now i wash just once a week, and my hair is doing just fine


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 28, 2009)

Now that I am natural, I shampoo 1x a week to avoid tangles and strand knots. On wash day, I:  prepoo, clarify, shampoo then DC under heat.  I henna 1x a month.. so during that week, I skip the prepoo,skip clarify, skip shampoo and do my henna on lightly spritz hair then I DC :blush3:Wow that looks like a bunch.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 28, 2009)

1 or 2 times a week depending on my energy level and whether I feel like dealing with my hair.  Sometimes I go 10 days.   I work a lot from home (45-50 hrs/wk) and I am a stay-at-home mom to a 1 yr old, so my hair often takes the back burner!!  Fortunately, it likes once a week or less washing and likes to be left alone.   Was thinking about washing it tonight, but kinda tired.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Jul 28, 2009)

once a week with my Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deep Moisture Shampoo

products tend to build up on my hair quick because I am heavy handed


----------



## GodsGrace (Jul 28, 2009)

Once a week has been working fine for me.


----------



## remilaku (Jul 28, 2009)

Everyday! It is just so haaaaaaaaaard not too.


----------



## classychic1908 (Jul 28, 2009)

I cowash typically once a week, sometimes twice.  I almost never use shampoo.  So I voted other.


----------



## mswoman (Jul 28, 2009)

WHen I exercise daily, I cowash daily because I don't want the salt to ruin my hair. If not, I wash about every other day because I use MT


----------



## Toy (Jul 28, 2009)

I cowash 2 times a week no shampoo!!


----------



## Oasis (Jul 28, 2009)

It depends. Most of the time it's once a week. It needs to be more like 2 or 3 but washing my hair is an *all day *affair and I just can't devote that much time to it.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Jul 28, 2009)

If I'm wearing my hair curly , I'll cw every day/every other day.  If I straighten, I wear wear it straight one week and then do braidouts or bantu knots for another week to two weeks....so, every 2-3 weeks sometimes.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 28, 2009)

I work out 3 to 4 times a week, so I cowash everytime I exercise. I only use shampoo when I need to clarify.


----------



## Anaksunamon (Jul 28, 2009)

If I am wearing it curly I cowash those days. 

But I really do not like to wash it much, so if I straighten it or wear it natural (which means in a protective style) I will wash it that day and then stretch it out to see how long I can go without washing it.

I even tried some waterless powder shampoo once but it was weird and its too hot where I live. When its 100+ everyday it feels good to have water run on your scalp. I am going to try seasalts though when it gets cooler to see how long I can stretch no shampooing.

So for me it can be anywhere from daily to 17-19 days.


----------



## Anaksunamon (Jul 29, 2009)

double post


----------



## PinkSkates (Jul 29, 2009)

During the summer months I shampoo my hair 3-4 times a week, since I keep my hair in its natural state during those 3 months. All the rest of the year I shampoo once per week.


----------



## baddison (Jul 31, 2009)

2x's per week RELIGIOUSLY....its like an obsession for me.  Wednesday is mild-protein-day ; Saturday is moisture-day.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jul 31, 2009)

Shampoo wash once a week.
Co-wash every other day


----------



## topnotch1010 (Aug 1, 2009)

Twice a week on Weds and Fri


----------



## sillygirl82 (Aug 1, 2009)

I co-wash every few days.  I wash with shampoo after 2 or 3 co-washes to remove any buildup.  

So I picked "other."


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 2, 2009)

I wash 2x a week. Once with poo, once with Hair One.


----------



## Miss Monae (Aug 16, 2009)

I wash every other day when stretching or during the summer. If I wait 3 days my scalp has a fit. In the colder months, i can go longer without so i wash 1-2 times a week.


----------



## Truth (Aug 16, 2009)

I use to wash it every other day...but due to the fact that I had to have tubes put in my ears and I can't get water in them, i've cut back my washin to once a week... I might squeeze it up to 2xs a week tho...


----------



## longhairlover (Aug 17, 2009)

normally I used to wash once a week, when I work I wash once a week, but since i'm home for the moment I wash 2x;s a week, I have an oily face so id' rather keep my scalp clean and it helps with my face staying clear and less oily also. I may flat iron with each was depends on if i'm going out or have things to take care of but I try not to flat iron every wash.

I see i'm not the only one that washes twice a week I feel better now.


----------



## calmsensual1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I wash my hair everyday!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 17, 2009)

I picked 2x/week, which is true fur the summer.  When it starts getting cold I cut out 2 washes a month, so I guess I should've picked other.    My hair complains in the summer if I don't wash often; not so much in the winter.


----------



## Optimistic (Aug 17, 2009)

I wash my hair 1 to 2 times a week depending on how I'm styling it that week. most of the time I'm washing it once a week.


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Aug 17, 2009)

Every three days.  It keeps scalp itchies to a minimum.  If I have to wash it more than that, then so be it.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Aug 17, 2009)

I wash every 7-10days with shampoo....I co-wash 0-2x in between washes.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Aug 17, 2009)

i wash with shampoo once a week. i cowash about 2x a week.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Aug 18, 2009)

For the past couple months I've been co-washing daily or wetting my hair with my spray bottle until completely saturated. I wash just to try new techniques of air drying wash and go'serplexed and then re-wet... I have too much time on my hands. my hair can be saturated with water up to 3x per day and moisturized with 3 different conditioners just to see the end result. That's what 16.5 months post gets you


----------



## cmbodley (Aug 19, 2009)

Shampoo once per week, co wash 2-3 times/week (every other day)


----------



## lilanie (Aug 20, 2009)

When my hair was in the best condition, I usually washed daily... Now, I am kind of lazy due to hats or no destination (student waiting for school to start) - and probably wash more like once a week...

I did get my second wind back today/last night; sat with with Lustrasilk's Liquid Chlorlestoral (I should get up and look at the bottle, lol) overnight, followed up with Parnevu Leave In, with a lil of Queen helene's cocoa butter oil massaged in... Plan to do this all over again tomorrow night...


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 20, 2009)

I Dc my hair twice a week. However, I only shampoo my hair every two weeks.


----------



## lila_baby (Sep 5, 2009)

EVERYDAY WITH SHAMPOO!!! I do want to cut back because this constant washing is what's stopping me from transitioning- too much breakage at the demarcation line due to too much manipulation


----------



## fe6968 (Sep 5, 2009)

I wash co-wash 2x a week on dry hair, no shampoo, only conditioner
_________________________________________________________________


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 5, 2009)

I was cowashing everyday for a while but this week I have only washed once (Tuesday).  I have been spritzing my hair with water each night & using Shea Moisture leave-in before braiding.  I am probably going to wash 2x's this week and wear braid outs or twist outs.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Sep 5, 2009)

I wash with shampoo every few weeks, maybe a month.
I cleanse with bentonite clay or baking soda once a week
I may co-wash up to 4 times a week.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Sep 9, 2009)

I co-wash 3-7 times a week and wash with shampoo 1-2 times a fortnight.


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 9, 2009)

Does co-washing count? Because I cowash on a Tuesday and do a full wash on a Friday. Keeping my scalp clean is key if I'm going to reach my goal length


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Sep 9, 2009)

Every 3 days for me. Wash and DC......


----------



## LongCurlz (Sep 10, 2009)

I cowash 1-2 times per week, shampoo once every 10 days. DC with every wash


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Sep 10, 2009)

2x on average - less in the winter. My mother and aunts only wash their hair 1x per month. YUUCK! Of course they are also sporting TWAs, not by choice, but because they refuse to take care of their hair.


----------



## Priss Pot (Sep 10, 2009)

When not wearing a twist-out, I co-wash about every other day and use shampoo maybe 1-2x a week.


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Sep 10, 2009)

I typically wash before I DC.  The other nights of the week I just cowash.


----------



## Live4Me (Dec 10, 2009)

I think I misread. When I think wash I think shampoo. I wash with shampoo once a month. Maybe twice. But I co-wash 2-3 times weekly.


----------



## Bene (Dec 10, 2009)

I wash whenever my hair tells me it wants a wash, so it varies. Anywhere between every 2 to 5 days. With shampoo. I haven't tried to co-wash.


----------



## Friggin' Licia (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm curious...for those who wash 2x a week and more...do you guys do a dc or protein treatment (aphogee 2 min recon) with every wash?


----------



## LadyRaider (Dec 10, 2009)

When I started, I was washing about every other day. And then I settled into 2 times a week. Now I'm just this week trying to adjust to once a week. I am hoping that will help me with the "low manipulation" thing.  I washed last Friday and I started getting itchy late last night (Wednesday.)


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 10, 2009)

Friggin' Licia said:


> I'm curious...for those who wash 2x a week and more...do you guys do a dc or protein treatment (aphogee 2 min recon) with every wash?


 
I just recently switch to washing my hair once a week, however when I washed my hair 2x a week I always dc with moisture. I would on dc with protein if I need too. I switch to once a week because I was shampooing my fine strands too much. HTH


----------



## Anew (Dec 10, 2009)

Lately not that often, twice a month


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 10, 2009)

Depending on the seasons....like during the summer i wash every other day....2x co wash and 1x shampoo.

But right now its twice a week bc its getting colder....1x co wash and 1x shampoo.


----------



## Sexy over 40 (Dec 10, 2009)

I wash my hair every two weeks; seems to work best for me.


----------



## ellehair (Dec 10, 2009)

once or twice a week....


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 10, 2009)

I am still trying to find the perfect balance. I guess when I read the thread on the woman who did not wash her hair for 27 years and all the LHCF members were like well facial and body skin get dirty so we must wash that everyday and we wash our teeth everyday; it made me think hmmmmmmm that really makes sense. I have been known to wash twice a week, to once a month and even once per week. I think will go back to washing once every two weeks. I experimented with washing once a month and I felt that the build up of all the products on my hair and scalp was not the best thing for my strands even though I normally lose like a teaspoon normally in my detangling and wash process. I agree that the scalp does collect dirt very quickly like any body part. And when my scalp is not clean for some reason I can always tell in my face whether it has that fresh look or not. I think that the skin and scalp are very interconnected.

I went out one evening a few weeks ago to a Haitian concert and this woman had the most beautiful curly natural bra strap hair but it smelt bad and it was right up in my nose. So it made me rethink my position about going once per month especially since I moisturise and seal everyday.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## MonPetite (Dec 10, 2009)

Once daily!


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 10, 2009)

I shampoo/dc 1x a week and co-wash 1x or 2x a week depending on how my hair feels. So my hair is wet every 2-3 days... it seems to help with my itchy scalp and help with product buildup. I know a lot of people worry about things like mineral oil in their haircare products but it doesn't seem to bother my hair because those products aren't in my hair for long.


----------



## Christelyn (Dec 10, 2009)

For a while I was zealously washing once, twice per week.  But my hair is fine and broke off under all that manipulation.  Once I just started to wash every two weeks or more, I retained my length and finally got the longest portion of my hair to APL.  When I got married seven years ago, my hair was mid-back and I remember washing about every three weeks, not combing, and just leaving it alone.  It turned out to be a winning formula for me.  I guess I'm going back to the basics.


----------

